# I need pics of modded A6s



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

I want to see some A6s with 18" wheels, tinted windows, etc...
It's time for new tires, and I'm contemplating the possibilities..
1. A6 4.2 Wheels (the thick ones) in 17", with new tires and the OEM sport suspension kit.
2. 18" VOXX Scorze wheels in "chrome" and OEM sport suspension kit.
3. 17" RAGE Vigor wheels in polished silver, with OEM susp. kit..
4. ??
I have only a few days left to decide.. but can't make up my mind..
My A6 is dark blue, and I've always liked the way dark blue cars with tinted windows and chrome wheels looked. Not too sporty per-se, but very classy. I saw an S600, dark blue, with chrome wheels and tint, and I was in love.. 
Anyway, my other train of thought was the more sporty black/darker color mesh with a polished lip. You know, black wheels with a shinky lip circumnavigating it. I think this is less luxury, and more sport -- AND -- I think it looks good too. Saw a 745Li with black centered wheels and polished lip, +tint ,, and wow.. Darth Vader cometh.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyway, just wanted to compile some data in a single thread for reference later this week when I start shopping.
BTW - Whats a good suggestion for all-season/touring type tires? My car has continentals, which are OK. but if there's something better? I want something with good wet or dry grip.
I've heard the Dunlop SP Sport is a good series?
thanks to anyone who might wander over here and reply!








_edit- mandatory pic! _ 


_Modified by PsyberVW at 1:53 PM 11-3-2003_


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: I need pics of modded A6s (PsyberVW)*

Voxx Scorze Wheel


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: I need pics of modded A6s (PsyberVW)*

Some photoshops I did earlier in this year.. Total hack jobs, I just wanted the general effect. It's supposed to be a 35% tint with a 1.75" drop, on 18" wheels..


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: I need pics of modded A6s (PsyberVW)*

i have an '00 2.7t and drove it around stock for a while and generally got a "dizzying" feeling (probably too much roll and dive everytime i step and/or release the gas pedal). i had kw coilovers installed (lowered the front by 1" and the back by 0.5"--A6 fronts look very high to me compared to the back) and carried over the 16" wheels and the ride is so much better--balance and poise (you'll feel it on your back and neck). sometime i plan to upgrade to 17" or maybe 18" (i think achtuning sells an rs6 wheel lookalike)...bottom line is i think the suspension is the first order of business. my 2 cents and good luck.


_Modified by mgan at 12:26 AM 11-8-2003_


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: I need pics of modded A6s (mgan)*

Thanks for the input!
I actually made a decision. I just bought new tires and put them on my stock wheels.. 
I was worried about ride quality and everything else, and I'm leaning towards the suspension work next. I agree with mgan's comments. The wheels were going to mainly for looks.. 
Anyway, that leaves some extra budget for the Miata.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: I need pics of modded A6s (PsyberVW)*

One of the techs that I work with has a really nice A6 2.7T manual. He lowered it with eibach springs (he had the non-sport suspension) and he put some bad ass rims on it and tinted the windows. I must say that it really is a nice looking car now. I am trying to prompt him into putting an s4 style lip spoiler on the trunk to complete the look. Anyway, rims and tint are well worth doing and do alot to bring some sportiness to the car. I suggest going with 18's as they seem to fit the car well. Also get rims with a bit of dish to them. I will try to get pictures of his car so you can see it.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: I need pics of modded A6s (PsyberVW)*

As I know many are looking to get some nice pictures of some Audi, here you go.
All cars exclusive modded by Tunershop








* Reuqest A6 modd * 
































* A4 modd *
















* Flagship A8 modded *
































You looking to get european items for your Audi ? Please contact me.
We ship 3 Days UPS Express free fo charge








bump... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by streetsounds at 3:05 PM 11-17-2003_


----------

